# Congo: The Grand Inga Project - 3/12/13 at the Oriental Theater in Denver!



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

Bump - It's tonight! And, it's going to be great! Hope to see you there!


----------



## flipper42 (Apr 8, 2011)

could of just bought the dvd lol


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

True but that wouldn't really be showing your support for the local boating community hanging out with friends that most won't see for a few more weeks at the earliest or supporting an awesome local theater in an amazing neighborhood. 

But sure you could just buy the DVD ... ( insert buzz name calling here )


----------

